# New 20g Long.



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

I just set up a new 20g long tank. Going to throw up some pics ina bit. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sounds good looking forward to seeing them


----------

